# IR Code for R16 to use with Slingbox Classic



## logrolls (Dec 10, 2008)

I have an R16-300 Directv receiver that I'm trying to hook my slingbox to. R16 isn't a listed receiver when I go to set up my slingbox (i see the R15 is, though). I can't get any of the codes to work when I select "other." Does anyone know the code I can use so I can manually enter it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Use the R15 code. The R16 is the same.

If you use other, use S1377.


----------



## logrolls (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks. I just realized that I should check the actual IR blaster....it's not working at all. Anyone know how to find a replacement.


----------

